# [Solved]NFS:mount:mount to NFS server failed:No route toHost

## absynth

also, hab auf meinen ubuntu rechner , per nfs daten freigegeben, und will die nun mit meinen gentoo mounten  :Smile: 

nunja...

```
mount {ip von ubuntu rechner}:/freigebendes/verzeichnis  /neuesverzeichnis/auf/gentoo
```

das mache ich (auf beiden rechnern ist nfs installiert) ubuntu einfach so und gentoo nach wiki 

nur kommt bei gentoo 

```
mount: mount to NFS server: 'ip von ubuntu rechner' failed: System Error:No route to host.
```

gentoo ist über ethernet im netz, ubuntu über wlan, statische ip

beide können sich gegenseitig anpingen

ubuntu ist eigtl richtig freigegeben 

firewalls sind meines wissen keine auf den rechnern, (bin mir bei ubuntu da nichts so sicher, aber denke nicht,wenn dann wurde diese mitgeliefert)

Hoffe das vllt wer dieses Fehler kennt  :Smile: 

mfg absynth

----------

## absynth

gelöst ...naja

bissel dumm..es lag am wlan...das spinnt anscheinend manchmal rum und schneidet die verbindung ab zwischen durch...und connected sich aber wieder...

irgendwie hab ich es geschaft , dass immer beim mount befehl, keine verbindung da war und immer wenn ich wieder mal gepingt hab, war er wieder connected ...und eben hats tatsächlich mal gepasst gg

----------

